# Ordering an agility tunnel



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am about to order my first piece of agility equipment...an open tunnel! I am a little nervous, because it is kinda a spendy purchase, however I did find a place(thanks to Sammydog) that has awesome deals on tunnels. I had been saving my change for over a year in hopes of going to the NOI someday, but when I decided to switch sports to agility, it gave me that money to spend on something else, so I am buying a tunnel with it. Since it will be paid for out off all my loose change, it is kinda like I never paid for it anyway right?! That is how I am looking at it anyway. That is how I bought my stick in the ground weaves when I got them.

So here is the tunnel I am looking at getting. I am now thinking a 15' tunnel with a 4" pitch in Yellow. What do you think? I am very excited!!!!!

*http://shop.ntiglobal.com/store/index.php?p=product&id=4&parent=3*


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Dog Agility Tunnels by AffordableAgility.com

This is where I got all of my agility equipment. They were great to deal with and I love their products.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I think that is almost the same tunnel I got a few years ago. I think mine might be a 12', but otherwise it's the same. It survived being thrown 1/4 mile across a field during a big storm last year.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought my tunnel from affordable agility. I think it might be a little cheaper.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I did forget to say congratulations on getting your agility equipment. I was very excited to get mine. Good luck with whichever one you get. Do you build any of your own stuff? I have made the tire and the jumps out of PVC but I purchased the tunnel, chute, see saw, and weave poles. I don't have the A-frame yet.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

goldhaven said:


> I did forget to say congratulations on getting your agility equipment. I was very excited to get mine. Good luck with whichever one you get. Do you build any of your own stuff? I have made the tire and the jumps out of PVC but I purchased the tunnel, chute, see saw, and weave poles. I don't have the A-frame yet.


Thanks

I made 5 jumps a couple years ago, so I now have 6 jumps(all home made), I need to fix a couple of my stick in the ground weaves, I have a contact board, and plan to make a little wobble type teeter, just so I can work on the movements at home. I have very limited space, so I need stuff that I can pick up after every use, and also take places with me. For now I will have to wait to use the real contact equipment during my weekly privates. In 2005 I bought all the materials for making a tire(minus the tile for the tire), but never ended up making it I believe some of the stuff is still packed away in the back room in our garage. I also just ordered the Alphabet Drills book.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info about tunnels. I want to get one for Roxy this year.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice  You will love having a tunnel! Are you also getting some sort of tie downs or tunnel snuggers?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What is "pitch"?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> very nice  You will love having a tunnel! Are you also getting some sort of tie downs or tunnel snuggers?


I do have some tie downs, but I also plan to make my own snuggers/weights until I can actually get a few nice sets, or find a pattern to make some nicer ones.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> What is "pitch"?


The pitch is the distance between the rings on the tunnels. The closer the more sturdier(I am new to this).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Well thought I would throw my 2 cents on the forum.

I like these tunnels (NTI Global), you can see the same brand at an actual trial around here. For the quality the price is great. I have had mine now for around 6 years and it spent around 4 years outdoors. Some of my trainers/clubs have them as well. These are good tunnels. 

As far an tunnel holders... I went the ultra cheap route and what I do is use clamps to hook gallon water jugs to the sides. I know someone who has the Clean Run tunnel snugglers and I liked the way those looked/worked. So those are on my "to buy" list. Right after Alphabet Drills (did I mention I was jealous?)

Now as far as agility equipment goes, just a thought... My staples are jumps and weaves. I actually have my travel jumps and my aluminum weaves here at the hotel with me. I have not used them yet, but I was not willing to part with them. That is what is most important to me.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Well thought I would throw my 2 cents on the forum.
> 
> I like these tunnels (NTI Global), you can see the same brand at an actual trial around here. For the quality the price is great. I have had mine now for around 6 years and it spent around 4 years outdoors. Some of my trainers/clubs have them as well. These are good tunnels.
> 
> ...


 
I ordered the tunnel yesterday, and it only came to $205 which is a super deal I am also starting with the super cheap snuggers!! My Alphabet Drills book is suppose to arrive tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!......!!!!!!! LOL!

I want to purchase some ready jumps, because they fold so flat, whey will fit behind the seats in the back of my van, or on top of the crates! They will be my next purchase

I need to find something to help me line up my stick in the ground weaves. Using a tape measure is kinda a pain.


----------

